# Steak and Smoked Blue Cheese



## mfreel (Nov 7, 2015)

Grilled taters with dill, rosemary and thyme out of the garden.  Strip steaks with 18 month old smoked blue cheese.  Out of sight!!!!!













Steak and Smoked Blue Cheese.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Nov 7, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yumm! Nice cook!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 7, 2015)

Do you smoke and age the cheese? Care to share?


----------



## mfreel (Nov 7, 2015)

According to the label, I cold smoked this with alder for 2 hours.  As a rule, I wait a minimum of two weeks before trying it.  It was pretty good back then, as I recall.  I vacuum packed the rest...*and forgot about it*.  My wife found some and brought it up for dinner last night.  OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 7, 2015)

So it was aged when you smoked it. Got it.


----------



## yumeat66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Those potatoes look soooooo good also!!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 8, 2015)

great job - I'd eat a plate of that - yummy 

DS


----------



## dougmays (Nov 9, 2015)

I love blue cheese on my steak!


----------



## gary s (Nov 9, 2015)

dougmays said:


> I love blue cheese on my steak!


Dito

Gary


----------



## mfreel (Nov 9, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> So it was aged when you smoked it. Got it.


No...I just picked it up from the grocery store fresh.  After I smoked it, I forgot about it.  My wife found it 18 months later.  It was tangy, but not overbearing.  I thought it was great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2015)

mfreel said:


> No...I just picked it up from the grocery store fresh.  After I smoked it, I forgot about it.  My wife found it 18 months later.  It was tangy, but not overbearing.  I thought it was great!


Gotta try that.


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2015)

The blue cheese is a nice touch on that steak.

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Steak and blue cheese is one of my favorite dishes and I have not had it in years!!

You've just put it back on my radar...


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 11, 2015)

come on with it ....I'm in...


----------

